# Eine Farbe = transparent definieren, in einer Aktion



## tabstop (11. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine bestimmte Farbe bei meinen png Bildern transparent machen.
Normales Vorgehen bei sowas ist ja eigentlich mit dem Zauberstab den Bereich auswählen "Entf" drücken und gut ist.

Da ich aber in einem Bild mehrere Bereiche habe die ich anklicken müsste und dazu noch sehr sehr viel Bilder habe die bearbeitet werden müssen, möchte ich das ganze in einer Aktion unterbringen.

Wie stell ich das jetzt an das der PS in meiner Aktion einen Punkt aufmacht in dem er konsequent ALLES was weiß ist gleich transparent macht?

Danke

tabea


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (11. August 2008)

Versuch es mal eine Aktion aufzunehmen, in der du per Auswahl/Fabbereich Weiß definierst ...


----------



## tabstop (11. August 2008)

Jo hat geklappt

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch bzgl. den Aktionen.
Kann ich es irgendwie "aufnehmen" das beim abspeichern (wird bei mir auch in der Aktion erledigt) jedesmal ein neuer Dateinamen gewählt wird? Evtl eine Durchnummerierung oder so.

Im Moment wird leider jedes Mal das vorhergehend erstellte Bild überschrieben.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (11. August 2008)

Datei/Automatisch/Stapelverarbeitung
Dort den Ordner mit den Bilder, die du Ändern möchtest auswählen und als Ziel einen anderen Ordner angeben.
Unter Dateinamen kannst du denn hinter dem Dokument-Namen auch noch Nummern, Datum etc. angeben.


----------



## tabstop (12. August 2008)

Ja das mit der Stapelverarbeitung würde gehn.
Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass ich bei jedem neuen Bild meine Bilder manuell markieren muss, also eine "Pause" in der Stapelverarbeitung bräuchte.
Meine Aktion fängt nämlich erst damit an das sie das markierte in die Zwischenablage speichert.
Dazu kommt noch das auf jedem Bild unterschiedlich viele Motive drauf sind, die mit der Aktion bearbeitet werden wollen.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (12. August 2008)

Stop! Tief Luft holen und noch Mal, ich verstehe irgendwie nichts


----------



## Leugim (12. August 2008)

Die "Pause" bekommst du hin wenn du in der Aktionen palette rechts neben das häckchen clickst. Du markierst damit, dass die Aktion auf input warten soll. In deinem Fall müßtest du bei der auswahl-aktion dieses Kästchen aktivieren.


----------

